

Web 2.0 Investors: Pay Attention To Caja - omakase
http://due-diligence.typepad.com/blog/2008/04/web-20-investor.html

======
snprbob86
I spoke with one of the Engineers at Google working on this (I'm sorry, I
forgot his name). He was telling me that a great deal of the security benefits
of this can be achieved with iframes, but iframes require a second server
round-trip. It is likely that this technology will be integrated with iGoogle
and will result in a portal which loads in half the time.

------
Raphael
The article notes that dealing with _capabilities_ can become "arcane and
confusing". This means that Caja may have a larger role at the big companies,
such as Google and Yahoo, or people wanting to play ball with OpenSocial. The
complexity will outweigh the benefits for most scripters, and the standard
will not be implemented in any major browser.

------
bprater
Holy verbosity batman!

